# Strobe install on 06 Silverado



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Ordered my Whalen strobe kit and got it the other day. Was just out looking at a few things before I do the install later this week. Have a few questions for you guys that have done them already.

Where are you mounting the controller? I'm thinking of silicone sealing up the edges of the box and mounting it inverted on the bottom of the dual battery try. It would be pretty protected from the elements like that. I have a sound system in my truck and the amps take up the room underneath the rear folding seat. And I have a sub box behind the seat so those locations are out.

The other question was on bulb placement. I have clear bulbs so I would like to place them in the amber lens up front and in the taillight housings in the rear. Anyone have any recommendations or tips for install..things to look out for or be aware of? Pictures would be of help too if you have any.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I installed a set on my truck. Took me about 5 hours (I work with beerxysport ). I took pics to post them and never did. I'll get them ready and put them up soon....


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't have any pics, but one thing you are going to find is that the light housings are double walled. you will want to drill the inner hole big enough for the base to mount in, and the other hole big enough to let the base through. You will need to RTV the whole shebang to make sure it is weathertight.
When drilling, pop another light out and constantly force air in to minimize the shavings collecting in the assembly. They are a pain to get out with all the static electricity. Be persistent with the air, and you will get them. If I remember right, a vacuum doesn't work as well.
Also be sure to use dielectric grease on all of the connections. This will minimize problems in the future due to corroded connections. Use wire loom to protect the lighting harnesses on sharp corners. 
If you need to cut the harnesses to shorten them, be sure to get the colors lined up correctly. I will tell you to take the time to solder and shrink wrap those cut connections. Since most people aren't that anal about wiring, be sure to use dielectric grease in those butt connectors.
If you need to pop the pins out of the connector, be sure to get them back in correctly or *POOF* no flashy flashy.=]
Mount the power supply in the vehicle. Pop interior panels off and see if there is enough room behind them. Otherwise see if there is room under another seat, or maybe on a kickpanel or under the dash (on the passenger side so it won't be as annoying).

Jason


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Jason, thanks for the tips. That was one of my concerns with mounting the power supply in the cab...noise and radio interference from cross talk. I too am anal about soldering all my connections and using shrink tube everywhere. I hate using butt connectors too.

Playboy, could you email the pics to me if you get a minute? [email protected]


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Turbo
The shield wire at the controller end should all be twisted and soldered in one end and then put a eyelet end and then screwed into the body as a shield ground. At the strobe head end just wrap that shield wire around the cable casing. Also I sent you a email with pictures.

Regards Mike


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

turbo38sfi;348819 said:


> Jason, thanks for the tips. That was one of my concerns with mounting the power supply in the cab...noise and radio interference from cross talk.


As long as it isn't in the direct vicinity as your stereo equipment, you should be ok about it effecting your stereo. The annoyance I was talking about was the charging sound that it makes for each pulse.

Jason


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea, that could get annoying after a while I suppose. I like the idea of under the battery tray more and more. Talk about short runs of power and ground!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Turbo

I just installed a whelen 90 watt system in my truck about a month ago and have had no complaints. Just be sure to seal up around the bulb itself with some silicone or a sealent of some sort. Even though they come with the gasket I would put some sealent around them to be extra safe. Because if you get water in there then your lens will fog over. I also had consercern about the power supply inside the truck cab but I have no compliants about that either I mounted the whole power supply in a box I made. It looks pretty cool too. When you have your stereo on and when your driving or even just sitting there you can't hear the power supply when its on. Well i would have posted pics for ya but I can figure it out.  I have a pretty sweet setup in my truck that I think you guys will like. So if you can help me figure out how to post pics l'll post them.

Ryan


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

if you know how to email pics, i will post them for you

[email protected]


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

Same here, if you can email me the pictures I can post them for you. Either way I'd like to see the pictures. Soon as I finish this beer I may go start on running the wires and getting the bulbs installed in the lens.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks turbo, but I just sent them to lodogg89. Let us see some pics of her when she is done and where you put the bulbs.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

where in NH are you from??


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here are his pics as promised.





































..


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

and the other 2


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Lodogg, is the siren necessary??? lol


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

Holy ****t, turbo38sfi, I didn't even notice that you are from around here. 
As mcwlandscaping asked, where are you? I might be willing to stop by.


Jason


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;349413 said:


> where in NH are you from??


I live in Derry, NH.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Lodogg thanks for doing that fo me.

Wet Chicken, Lodogg just posted those pics for me I couldn't figure out how to. I am a fire fighter so I kinda have to have that. You know. But its okay you didn't know that, that wasn't his siren.

But that was my little project last year when I bought the truck. I didn't have any better place to mount the siren or the switch box so I figured why not build a box to hide all the wiring and everything. Everything is in arms reach of functioning everything with easy. I think it looks pretty cool inside the truck. It is made out of quarter inch black abs plastic. You can use pvc cement to glue the stuff together but I used # 4 screws to screw it together. That way if I ever need to take it all apart I can and not have to worrie about breaking it and starting over.

Ryan


----------



## WetChicken (Dec 23, 2006)

I am also a FF, but I am inactive right now. Siren's: (Tim Allen) arr, arr, arr.
I worked for a two-way radio shop and that's exactly what we would do with that type of install, and on new ambualnces. I think it looks good! 
We didn't use plastic it was always aluminum. Plastic is a great idea, I will pass that along.

Jason


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WetChicken I thought about using sheet metal but that wouldn't have worked the way I wanted it to so I went with the plastic. You guys should try to use that stuff when u do a new install in a vehical it works great. Like I said you can use pvc cement or # 4screws work great too. Are you guys a full time fire dept. where you are at? And what is the name of the dept you are on?


----------



## turbo38sfi (Nov 24, 2006)

I started my strobe install today. All went well, I'm about 1/2 way through. I got the rear lights in and wires run. That' s the longest part of the job. 

One question I do have is regarding placement of the front strobes. My truck is an 06 and I have clear strobes, I wanted to install the fronts in the amber lenses. After removing the headlights and the light below it where the amber lens is and I can't see how there is enough room there to mount the strobe. Am I wrong here?

Also, if I can't mount it in the amber lens, which light housing are you all using to mount the strobe bulb, the one that has the normal running headlamp or the one that contains the day time running lamp?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

i have an 05 crew cab and installed a whelen 90 watt 6 head strobe kit. i put my front lights in the day time running lights but i used amber ones for those. then i put them in my turn signels in the tail. i have driving (piaa) lights in the reverse. then i took amber oval tailer lights or truck lights( the ones on tractor trailers turn signals on the side of the trailer) and made my own boxes and mounted them right behind the head rests of the back seats. i also mounted the powerpack behind the rear seats on the back wall. I put the 2 toggles switches with the momentarty switch just under the dash so i can change flash patterns with easy. then mounted 1 master toggle swich in the dash by the fog light switch. i will post pics soon


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Just a word of advice about the location of the box. The power supply is the most critial component of the strobe system and should be treated as such. Sealing the edges of the box and putting it anywhere outside the cab is a bad idea. First off, the box needs to ventilate and breath through openings and such, and as with any other computerized component will fry itself if it cannot ventilate. Secondly, water, salt, corrosion etc, do not mix with computerized components. I hope you don't get this post to late. Best of luck


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Any body else have any good ideas for mounting, i have a sierra, so my lights are a little different then the silverado. Are you not suppose to have white lights?? I was going to mount the rear ones in the reverse light part, but they are white.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

*strobe install*

I have the whelen 90 watt. I installed the strobes in the parking lights up front and back-up lights in the rear. I mounted the box behind the drivers seat. As far as legal???? Sure helps get thru that chicago traffic.lol


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

in new york where i live. your not allowed to have clear strobes in clear lenses in the front of the car or truck. only police can. as far as the back most truck s have red lenses and clear bulb s. its ok to the in the rear lights. i mounted my power pack mounted on a peice of metal srewed to the back deck behind the rear seats.


----------

